# صلاة من احدي عظات البابا شنودة عن حرية القلب



## مينا إيليا (1 مايو 2012)

أعطنا يارب حرية القلب...... اعطنا القلب غير المستعبد...... أعطنا القلب غير المحارب...... أعطنا القلب غير المنهزم..... أعطنا القلب الذي لا تقيده محبة الخطية ولا يشعر ان في داخله شئ يشتاق إليها..... القلب الذي لا تتفق الخطية مع طبيعته..... القلب الذي لبس البر فكساه اغسلني فابيض أكثر من الثلج..... أعطني يارب الحرية..... أعطني محبة الخير..... أعطني ان أفعل البر حباً فيه وليس من أجل أوامر..... اعطني أن يكون البر هو طبيعتي وهو طبعي افعل البر تلقائياً وليس بجهاد وليس بصراع..... أفعل البر لآني لا أستطيع أن افعل سواه..... ولا أفعل الخطية لآنها لا تتفق مع طبيعتي لا أستطيع أن اخطئ لآني مولود من الله..... أعطنا يارب نقاوة القلب..... أعطنا يارب هذا الحب.... أعطنا يارب هذا البر الداخلي..... أعطنا يارب هذا التحرر أن نتحرر من هذه الرباطات رباطات العالم والمادة والشيطان . 
(من أحدي عظات البابا شنودة)


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 مايو 2012)

*روووعه يا مينا 
كانت صلوات قداسة البابا   كلها جميله وبتمس القلب لانها صادقه ونابعه من قلب خلا الا من محبة المسيح
ربنا ينفعنا بصلواته ..امييين*


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 مايو 2012)

_*أمـــين

جميل يا مينــا

الرب يباركك
*_​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 مايو 2012)

مينا إيليا قال:


> أعطنا يارب حرية القلب...... اعطنا القلب غير المستعبد...... أعطنا القلب غير المحارب...... أعطنا القلب غير المنهزم..... أعطنا القلب الذي لا تقيده محبة الخطية ولا يشعر ان في داخله شئ يشتاق إليها..... القلب الذي لا تتفق الخطية مع طبيعته..... القلب الذي لبس البر فكساه اغسلني فابيض أكثر من الثلج..... أعطني يارب الحرية..... أعطني محبة الخير..... أعطني ان أفعل البر حباً فيه وليس من أجل أوامر..... اعطني أن يكون البر هو طبيعتي وهو طبعي افعل البر تلقائياً وليس بجهاد وليس بصراع..... أفعل البر لآني لا أستطيع أن افعل سواه..... ولا أفعل الخطية لآنها لا تتفق مع طبيعتي لا أستطيع أن اخطئ لآني مولود من الله..... أعطنا يارب نقاوة القلب..... أعطنا يارب هذا الحب.... أعطنا يارب هذا البر الداخلي..... أعطنا يارب هذا التحرر أن نتحرر من هذه الرباطات رباطات العالم والمادة والشيطان .
> (من أحدي عظات البابا شنودة)




كن شفيعنا عند عرش النعمه يا ابي القديس العظيم 
​


----------

